# كل شيء عن ضاغطات الهواء



## حامد الحمداوي (27 أغسطس 2008)

اليكم الموقع ادناه الذي يقدم الملفات المتنوعة لشتى الفروع الهندسبه الميكانيكيه
وبه امكانية تحويلك الى المواقع المتخصصه لهذه العلوم
http://fb.esnips.com/_t_/compressers
وكمثال سيحولك مثلا الى
http://fb.esnips.com/web/anwar372-MechanicalEngineering/​


----------



## mnci (27 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولى اضافة بملف ممتاز عن gas compressors
هنا 
اتمنى ان يستفيد منه كل اخوانى باذن الله


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (28 أغسطس 2008)

mnciشكرا للمرور الكريم
وشكرا للاضافة الجميلة


----------



## عمووور المصري (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 أغسطس 2008)

عمور المصري
شكرا وكل عام وانت وامة الاسلام والانسانيه بالف خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 أغسطس 2008)

الزميل حامد الحمداوي الفاضل .

شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك وحرصك .

بعد الأطلاع على الملفات .

لدي سؤال احب ان يشاركني الاعضاء بتفسيره .

لماذا ينصح بتبريد الهواء المضغوط قبل دخوله خزان الهواء ؟

تمنيتنا للجميع الموفقية والازدهار .

البغدادي


----------



## عيسى العمري (31 أغسطس 2008)

*مساعدة*

اريد فكرة
مشروع تخرج في التكييف او التبريد


----------



## سامرغازى (31 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ شكري 
السلام عليكم
لا ينصح فقط وانما يجب تبريده قبل الخزن
وهو بديهيه علميه تتعلق بالحجم والحراره والعلاقه الرياضيه بيهما
وهي معروفه جدا ومن البديهيات الفيزياويه . وهو مبدا اسالة الغازات
شكرا لك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 أغسطس 2008)

عيسى العمري
ارجو تحديد الموضوع بالضبط وان شاء الله اساعدك
لان الفكرة المجرده لا تفيدك بشيء


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 أغسطس 2008)

سامر غازي
كل عام وانت بالف خير وصحة وسلامه


----------



## سنترصفقات (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور والى الامام


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

سنتر صفقات
شكرا للمرور الطيب ولك مني تحية وسلام


----------



## محمودكريم (2 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس نورس (5 سبتمبر 2008)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> الاخ شكري
> السلام عليكم
> لا ينصح فقط وانما يجب تبريده قبل الخزن
> وهو بديهيه علميه تتعلق بالحجم والحراره والعلاقه الرياضيه بيهما
> ...




الاجابة شاملة وليست دقيقة .

يرجى تعليل السبب بشكل محدد .

وشكرا لك على الموضوع .


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس نورس قال:


> الاجابة شاملة وليست دقيقة .
> 
> يرجى تعليل السبب بشكل محدد .
> 
> وشكرا لك على الموضوع .


شكرا اخ نورس
الاجابة دقيقة جدا اذا كان المتلقي لديه خلفيه علميه بسلوك الموائع
وبعكس هذا يتوجب علي ادراج علم الموائع كاملا للاجابه على سؤال افهم مغزاه
تحياتي لك وللاخ شكري ودمتم لنا سندا علميا قويما
وساكتفي بهذا حتى لا يكون الموضوع موضع للمساجلات كما حدث في موضوع
الانبوب 10 انج وهل يمكن تعويضه 2 انبوب 5 انج وبالتالي لا نخرج بشيء مفيد
وشكرا


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ شكري تحية طيبة 
تتم في بعض الاحيان تبريد الهواء الساخن الخارج من الضاغط وخصوصا اذا كان هذا الهواء سوف يتم تجهيزه الى معدات او مكائن ممكن تتضرر من وجود الرطوبة فيه وعمليه امرار الهواء على ملف التبريد هو للتخلص من الرطوبة الموجودة فيه ويعمل التبريد كمجفف للهواء لكي نحصل على هواء جاف ولاتوجد به رطوبة ممكن ان تسبب الضرر للمعدات او المكائن التي تستعمل هذا الهواء وهناك طرق تجفيف للهواء بأستعمال حبيبات الالومينا وهي مواد كيماوية لها القابلية العاليه على امتصاص الرطوبة من الهواء
وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ العزيز جابر كريم الشمري .

شكرا جزيلا على مساهمتك وتحليلك التطبيقي والعملي للهواء الرطب .

لكن غالبا ما يوضع فلتر هواء لأمتصاص الرطوبة وترشيحه وخروج الهواء منه جاف وخالي من الرطوبة .

هذا الفلتر يوضع طبعا عند مخرج الهواء من الخزان .

انا اقصد في سؤالي وجود ملف تبريد عند خروج الهواء من الضاغط وقبل دخوله الخزان .

تحياتي للجميع .

البغدادي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (6 سبتمبر 2008)

جابر كريم الشمري قال:


> الاخ شكري تحية طيبة
> تتم في بعض الاحيان تبريد الهواء الساخن الخارج من الضاغط وخصوصا اذا كان هذا الهواء سوف يتم تجهيزه الى معدات او مكائن ممكن تتضرر من وجود الرطوبة فيه وعمليه امرار الهواء على ملف التبريد هو للتخلص من الرطوبة الموجودة فيه ويعمل التبريد كمجفف للهواء لكي نحصل على هواء جاف ولاتوجد به رطوبة ممكن ان تسبب الضرر للمعدات او المكائن التي تستعمل هذا الهواء وهناك طرق تجفيف للهواء بأستعمال حبيبات الالومينا وهي مواد كيماوية لها القابلية العاليه على امتصاص الرطوبة من الهواء
> وشكرا


شكرا للمرور الطيب 
والمشاركه الطيبه مع تقديري


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الاخ العزيز جابر كريم الشمري .
> 
> شكرا جزيلا على مساهمتك وتحليلك التطبيقي والعملي للهواء الرطب .
> 
> ...


 
الاستاذ الفاضل شكري الحبيب
شكرا لمرورك الطيب . وتحياتي الاخويه الصادقه لك​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 سبتمبر 2008)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> الاستاذ الفاضل شكري الحبيب
> شكرا لمرورك الطيب . وتحياتي الاخويه الصادقه لك​



تسلم ياغالي على اطرائك ومشاعرك النبيلة .

تقبل تحياتي وتقديري واحترامي .

البغدادي :84:


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (6 سبتمبر 2008)

انا بعتقد انه من قانون الحاله وهو Low Of State Pv=rt

لذلك عند رفع الضغط تزداد درجه الحرارة ولان الهواء به رزاز ماء ومع ارتفاع درجه الحرارة وزياده الضغط ثم عمليه التبريد ( اي عمليه تكثيف للهواء) فيتم تجميع بخار الماء الموجود في الهواء المضغوط والتخلص منه لان هذا الهواء لو دخل الي الخزان سوف يتكثف الماء علي جسم الخزان من الداخل مع مرور الوقت وتتم عمليه الصدأ ويتم ثقب الخزان 

والله اعلم ولو هناك خطأ في معلومة فليصححها الاعضاء لان هذا من ذاكرتي ولم ابحث عن صحه المعلومة 
لكن اعتقد انها صحيحه ان شاء الله


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (7 سبتمبر 2008)

احمد الغرباوي قال:


> انا بعتقد انه من قانون الحاله وهو Low Of State Pv=rt
> 
> لذلك عند رفع الضغط تزداد درجه الحرارة ولان الهواء به رزاز ماء ومع ارتفاع درجه الحرارة وزياده الضغط ثم عمليه التبريد ( اي عمليه تكثيف للهواء) فيتم تجميع بخار الماء الموجود في الهواء المضغوط والتخلص منه لان هذا الهواء لو دخل الي الخزان سوف يتكثف الماء علي جسم الخزان من الداخل مع مرور الوقت وتتم عمليه الصدأ ويتم ثقب الخزان
> 
> ...


 
شكرا لك حبيبي احمد الغرباوي​


----------



## فرج فركاش (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مفتاح الحراري (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا يااخى على انجاز تقدمة لنا


----------



## فرح عبد الرحمن حما (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

فرج فركاش قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 
شرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مفتاح الحراري قال:


> مشكور جدا يااخى على انجاز تقدمة لنا


 
شكرا لك عزيزي الغالي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (8 أكتوبر 2008)

فرح عبد الرحمن حما قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 
شكرا لك يافرح
وحياك الله


----------



## داجر (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكر الله لك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

داجر قال:


> شكر الله لك


 
حياك الله
وشكرا لك للمرور العطر


----------



## عدنان طه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية
وشكرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

عدنان طه قال:


> يعطيك العافية
> وشكرا


 شكرا لك
وربي يسلمك


----------



## essamfarrag (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يبرد الهواء قبل دخولة الى الخزان لعدة اسباب
1- اقتصاديا حيث ان مروحة التبريد تعمل باستمرار فلن يضر وضع مبرد اخر للهواء بجوار مبرد الزيت
2- وهو السبب الهندسى الاهم ان خفض درجة الهواء ستعمل على تكثيف بخار الماء الموجود بالهواء قبل دخوله الخزان مما يجعل الماء يثقل وزنه وينزل الى اسفل الخزان بدلا من خروجه كبخار مع الهواء مما يضر بالمستهلك
مهندس متخصص فى اصلاح الضواغط


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

essamfarrag قال:


> يبرد الهواء قبل دخولة الى الخزان لعدة اسباب
> 1- اقتصاديا حيث ان مروحة التبريد تعمل باستمرار فلن يضر وضع مبرد اخر للهواء بجوار مبرد الزيت
> 2- وهو السبب الهندسى الاهم ان خفض درجة الهواء ستعمل على تكثيف بخار الماء الموجود بالهواء قبل دخوله الخزان مما يجعل الماء يثقل وزنه وينزل الى اسفل الخزان بدلا من خروجه كبخار مع الهواء مما يضر بالمستهلك
> مهندس متخصص فى اصلاح الضواغط


 
شكرالك اخي الكريم
واسمح لي بتعليق بسيط على الامر
اذ انه من المعلوم ان حجم الهواء يكبر بارتفاع درجة حرارته للاسباب العلميه المعروفه
وعند التبريد ستزداد كثافة الهواء وهذا ما يسهل عملية خزن اكبر حجم من الهواء في خزان ثابت الابعاد ... وشكرا لك​


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك يا احي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

حمدي الزعيم قال:


> شكرا لك يا احي


 حياك الله اخ حمدي
وشكرا لك


----------



## علاء محسن علي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات وفقك الله


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

علاء محسن علي قال:


> مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات وفقك الله


 حياك الله اخي علاء
وشكرا لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## مهندس نورس (26 أكتوبر 2008)

حامد الحمداوي قال:


> شكرالك اخي الكريم
> واسمح لي بتعليق بسيط على الامر
> اذ انه من المعلوم ان حجم الهواء يكبر بارتفاع درجة حرارته للاسباب العلميه المعروفه
> وعند التبريد ستزداد كثافة الهواء وهذا ما يسهل عملية خزن اكبر حجم من الهواء في خزان ثابت الابعاد ... وشكرا لك​



تسلم اخي حامد .

وتستاهل كل خير .


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندس نورس قال:


> تسلم اخي حامد .
> 
> وتستاهل كل خير .


 
استاذ نورس شكرا لك لمرورك الرائع
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم سادتي الكرام


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (31 مارس 2009)

متشكريييين ياجماعة..........


----------



## المهندسالاول (31 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لتواجدكم الكريم
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## زيد جبار (14 أبريل 2009)

وفقك الله يا اخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## samaan ibrahim (30 مايو 2009)

ماهي المواصفات الفنية لضاغطات الهواء التي تستعمل في الغسل العكسي لمرشحات الماء


----------



## samaan ibrahim (30 مايو 2009)

ما هو اسس تصميم خزانات الماء وحسب المواصفات العالمية المعتمدة(api)


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لكم سادتي الكرام
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## نواف احمد (23 أغسطس 2010)

اريد شرح عن موضوع ضاغطات الهواء رجاءا


----------



## abdelrahim (23 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم*


----------



## turbo_eng (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووورررر


----------



## abdelrahim (24 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم*


----------



## Eng.Amr Salah (25 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## المهندس احمد الربي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الزميل حامد الحمداوي الفاضل .
> 
> شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك وحرصك .
> 
> ...


الاخ الفاضل السبب يعود في حال دخول الهواء المضغوط بدون تبريد للخزان فهذا يقود الى تمدد الهواء نتيجة لارتفاع درجة حرارة الهواء المضغوط مما يؤدي الى احتمالية انفجار الخزان المحتوي وخاصة اذا كان من النوع المغلق لهذا يبرد الهواء لكي لا يسمح بالتمدد الحراري حسب معادلة الغازات المثاليةمما يعني بزيادة الظغط تزداد الحرارة pv=mrT


----------



## predator7 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

فلم علمي عن ضاغطات العواء

هل تريدون معرفة ماهو المشترك بين البراد والمكنسة الكهربائية والة المزمار ( الناي ) الموسيقية؟ ستأخذكم هذه الحلقة من برنامج " نبض المستقبل" الى مدينة قازان عاصمة جمهورية تترستان الروسية لنقوم بزيارة احد المصانع الضخمة حيث تصمم وتنتج ضاغطات الهواء. هنا سنحصل على اجابة للسؤال الذي طرحناه. وعلينا قبل كل شيء ان نفهم ماهي ضاغطات الهواء. لاجل ذلك سنزور ورشات الانتاج حيث سيوضحون لنا ماهي اوجه الاختلاف بين هذه او تلك من ضاغطات الهواء، كما سنرى اين وكيف تتم عملية اختبار الضاغطات. اضافة لذلك سيكون بامكاننا ان نتطلع على مكونات ضاغطة الهواء التي تستخدم في محطات تكرير الغاز، كما سنعرف سبب هدير محركات الطائرات النفاثة، وكيف ان بامكان العضو الدوار في الضاغطات العصرية ان تبقى " معلقة في الفراغ ".

الفيديو:
http://arabic.rt.com/prg_pulse_of_the_future/55550


----------



## mosab1990 (23 فبراير 2013)

اريد مشروع متكامل لانتاج الاوكسجين المسال والنتروجين المسال من الهواء مع موازنات الماده والطاقه


----------

